# Battle for skull pass dwarves.



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I am looking for the complete set of battle for skull pass dwarves along with carriage and tied slayer. I have for offer the following:
Latest necrons codex

24 warriors (1 without head)

6 scarab bases

2 oop metal immortals

2 oop metal flayed ones

10 imperial guard (2 partially built)

1 chimera (painted except for tank commander)

Dark apostle (slightly painted and modified will include original backpack)

Thanks for looking, trade and uk only please.

Gothic


----------

